# Bruch - String Quartet 2 op.10 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's a short one due to the dearth of current recordings. Listening to the Bruch 2 recordings again today the *Academicas* have definitely risen in my estimation a bit more but they're still behind the *Diogenes* and Mannheimer accounts. For me the *Mannheimer* is my favourite recording as it has a perfect mix of everything I like in there. The Diogenes quartet are similarly fine but they seem to be just a little forced in places. It's an excellent recorded sound but I really do appreciate the extra rhythmic push of the Mannheimers and the fluidity with which they play. Apart from some dodgy intonation in places and odd bits of sloppy ensemble the Academicas are also convincing. Therefore the order is as below.

1. *Mannheimer* - superb pacing, expertly played, rhythmically on the money
2. Diogenes - exciting and beautully engineered 
3. Academica - decent but not spectacular enough to trouble the other 2 in my book
4. Isos - a late addition after I got a version to listen to. Not wholly impressive and too much vibrato. 1st movement is a fail.


----------

